# Burn Notice-?



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm watching last nights(7/23) Burn Notice. Since when did a night club go in next to Michael Weston's warehouse place? I watch all episodes, past and present. Did I miss something?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> I'm watching last nights(7/23) Burn Notice. Since when did a night club go in next to Michael Weston's warehouse place? I watch all episodes, past and present. Did I miss something?


The night club is below his loft, always has been. We saw it in Episode 1 or 2 from Season 1 where he rented the loft from the night club owner.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> The night club is below his loft, always has been. We saw it in Episode 1 or 2 from Season 1 where he rented the loft from the night club owner.


He talked about the noise from the night club with his landlord/the night club owner too.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

But he's right, I have never heard it referenced again. Did not even remember it existed. All those times he was shot at or the explosion there, etc. No mention.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> But he's right, I have never heard it referenced again. Did not even remember it existed. All those times he was shot at or the explosion there, etc. No mention.


Yeah, I've wondered about that. Several times at night he has walked by people related to the club, so the continuity person tries. But you'd think he'd get a whole lot more attention when stuff happens.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> But he's right, I have never heard it referenced again. Did not even remember it existed. All those times he was shot at or the explosion there, etc. No mention.


Sometimes it's hard to reference something that can't actually be there.

I actually used to live in the area where his loft is located in Miami, just up the street maybe half a mile at most, and I can tell you there are no clubs in that area. Nothing but boat docks and warehouses. The waterway you see when the show a wide shot of his loft is the Miami River. I lived at the Miami River Yacht Club just east of there.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The club has been in a couple of the episodes that I recall. Speaking of Burn Notice last night, I don't recall the obvious product placement before. Three times through the show MGD64 was mentioned or shown, then they ran an ad for it. I didn't mind as it sort of fit the plot, but thought it was interesting to see.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

And there's the whole yogurt thing - Brenner's Yogurt. The "Anyone ever heard of Brenner's Yogurt?" question is all over the internet.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

When there are scenes in the evening/at night you often hear the booming of the club and the lights flashing out the windows. And he's walking thru the line to get to the gate. So it's still there in the background.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Well, I thought I have seen every episode but I guess that either I missed the ones the bar was mentioned in or I was just not paying attention (very likely).
Thanks, all.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yup, whenever there is a night scene outside his loft, you see the people lined up for the club. As for all his unlucky times (shot at, blown up), those have all occurred during the day so the club would not be open then.

- Merg


----------



## Rootgersal (Aug 17, 2009)

phrelin said:


> And there's the whole yogurt thing - Brenner's Yogurt. The "Anyone ever heard of Brenner's Yogurt?" question is all over the internet.


My guess would be that Brenner is the last name of the prop master's girlfriend or something like that.

What is really odd is that in S1 E9 of the Mentalist ("Flame Red") in the scene where Jane is speaking with the daughter of the victim in the kitchen there is a box of "Brenner's Corn Flakes" on the table.

Burn Notice is on USA, which is owned by NBC. The Mentalist is on CBS. Is this an industry thing like phone numbers with 555 area codes, homage to Burn Notice or just random?


----------



## Rootgersal (Aug 17, 2009)

As to the night club thing, yes there are often lines out front that he walks by. Plus, his apartment (or maybe another room attached to it) is filled with night club props and equipment.


----------



## Brenner (Feb 24, 2016)

Rootgersal said:


> My guess would be that Brenner is the last name of the prop master's girlfriend or something like that.
> 
> What is really odd is that in S1 E9 of the Mentalist ("Flame Red") in the scene where Jane is speaking with the daughter of the victim in the kitchen there is a box of "Brenner's Corn Flakes" on the table.
> 
> Burn Notice is on USA, which is owned by NBC. The Mentalist is on CBS. Is this an industry thing like phone numbers with 555 area codes, homage to Burn Notice or just random?


----------



## Brenner (Feb 24, 2016)

Rootgersal said:


> My guess would be that Brenner is the last name of the prop master's girlfriend or something like that.
> 
> What is really odd is that in S1 E9 of the Mentalist ("Flame Red") in the scene where Jane is speaking with the daughter of the victim in the kitchen there is a box of "Brenner's Corn Flakes" on the table.
> 
> Burn Notice is on USA, which is owned by NBC. The Mentalist is on CBS. Is this an industry thing like phone numbers with 555 area codes, homage to Burn Notice or just random?


----------



## Brenner (Feb 24, 2016)

I can clear up the mystery of Brenner corn flake box, I am the Brenner who it was originally made for the Seinfeld show, it was made by the prop man as they could not use the name Kellogg's corn flake. You can see it on the shelf in Jerry,s Kitchen, and various episodes, I'm thinking they must have made duplicate boxes, in fact I saw in used on the muppets show tonight...
In fact I have the original box signed by the cast of Seinfeld which I took when we rapped in 1998...


----------

